# Sikhi And The Concept Of Hell



## tejinder_singh (Oct 10, 2005)

the other day i was reading a book called 'conversations with god' by neale donald walsh. according to him, there is no place called hell(narak) where we would be forced to exist  in some state of everlasting torment due to your *bad* deeds of your past life. even in some places in SGGSJ, it is said that God does'nt punish you for whatever you do, good or bad. But at some places i have come across the things like, you will get punished for the deeds you do. whats the reality about this in your views? 

hamra lekh na likhia jaye, apna bird pachane.
extracted from SGGSJ 

and i would paste few more lines to justify this when i log onto windows. 
thanx


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 10, 2005)

Is there a hell or heaven? 
(Source: "Introduction to Sikhism" , Author: Dr. Gobind Singh Mansukhani)


Man is judged according to his actions. If he has done evil deeds, he goes into lower forms of life; if he has done noble deeds, he gets a human life again. The idea of hell and heaven is a mere hypothesis. The picture of hell as a place of varied and terrible tortures is symbolic:

"There is a stream of fire from which comes poisnous flames. There is none else there except the self. The waves of the ocean of fire are aflame. And the sinners are burning in them." (A.G. p 1026)

Shaikh Farid tells us that hell is a burning lake resounding with terrible cries. It may be added that the result of a sinful life is its adverse effect on character from which ultimately comes suffering and torment. In short, to be in hell is to be out of the presence of God. 

Similarly there is no actual place called heaven. Sikhism does not regard the winning of a place in heaven as a worthy object. The old Indian concept of heaven is of a beautiful place providing all sorts of comforts and luxuries. The devotee is neither afraid of hell nor anxious to go to heaven. In a way, hell and heaven are conditions of mind. The virtuous man is happy and contented, as if he is living in heaven. 

The concept of hell and heaven is just a rough illustration for clarifying the doctrine of Karma. Hell and heaven refer to evil or good stages of life repectively and they can be lived here and now in our earthly existence. According to Guru Arjan Dev Ji, "Whereever the praises of God are sung, there verily is heaven." Likewise, the society of the wicked is a hell. The condition of an average man is described thus: "Like birds that flock in the evening on a tree, flutter with pleasure and pain, scan the skies morning and evening, wandering everywhere, driven by hunger. So the soul of man wanders and suffers on earth." The worldly man eats, enjoys and sleeps, unmindful of the higher things of life. He is free, and perhaps, may choose wrongly.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 16, 2009)

Soul_jyot said:


> Is there a hell or heaven?
> (Source: "Introduction to Sikhism" , Author: Dr. Gobind Singh Mansukhani)
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe someone should read this?


----------



## Lee (Nov 16, 2009)

Indeed that has always been my understanding.

Hell is not a place as such but a state of being. A state of being without God, heh which when you think of it really is such a sad state.

A little joke my friends, I don't know why, perhaps because I am insanly happy today!


----------



## satnamr46 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Tejinder Ji,
WJKK,
WJKF
The Gurbani line you used:hamra lekh na likhia jaye, apna bird pachane.
extracted from SGGSJ 
is actually:Hamari gannath na ganiaa kaa-ee apnaa birdh pachhanh(Ang 619,AGGS)
Sincerely ,Satnam Singh Randhawa


----------

